# AWD vs FWD



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

FWD estimates a combined 31 mpg and AWD is estimated at 29, for a 2016 Honda HRV. Both are with the 1.8 l and auto transmissions. 

If you plan on keeping only ~3-4 years I'd go AWD for resale, if you plan on keeping until the wheels fall off, go FWD.

http://automobiles.honda.com/hr-v/specifications.aspx


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm old enough that I have to think a bit when I see FWD because my brain still goes to 'four wheel drive'. A few years ago we traded a AWD SUV which we ran all-season tires for a new FWD and install winter tires. Our main consideration was cheaper purchase price and hopefully cheaper maintenance. We live in a heavy snow area and haven't really missed the AWD. Really good winter tires are key. A lot depends on how diligent your local plow is, how hilly, etc. and how badly you have to get out when the weather turns rather than wait until the next day. We still have a AWD pick-up because up here unladen two-wheel drive pick-ups in the winter are hopeless.

The problem with AWD these days is you don't really know when it engages and starts transferring power around.

I agree with 47-47. If you're worried about resale, go with the AWD. With the new technology, the fuel consumption differences are minimal.


----------



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

lenaitch said:


> The problem with AWD these days is you don't really know when it engages and starts transferring power around.
> 
> I agree with 47-47. If you're worried about resale, go with the AWD. With the new technology, the fuel consumption differences are minimal.



@ lenaitch, Thanks for the Comeback.. 10-4 On 4WD being replaced for AWD.. I Suppose with today's Technology and Perfecting the Mechanics of it all, might be a bit more reliable and smoother running...lol... Rural Setting with Highway Miles to Civilization , Shopping & Appointments.. In the Past we've landed in the Ruebarb once to often during the Winter Months that Necessitated Winter Snows on all 4's long before it became legislated Manditory in Quebec... Yes in my Inquiring I'm getting comments stating the Sensor Mechanism can shoot misinformation to the Transfer Box at times ??


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

NorPlan said:


> @ lenaitch, Thanks for the Comeback.. 10-4 On 4WD being replaced for AWD.. I Suppose with today's Technology and Perfecting the Mechanics of it all, might be a bit more reliable and smoother running...lol... Rural Setting with Highway Miles to Civilization , Shopping & Appointments.. In the Past we've landed in the Ruebarb once to often during the Winter Months that Necessitated Winter Snows on all 4's long before it became legislated Manditory in Quebec... Yes in my Inquiring I'm getting comments stating the Sensor Mechanism can shoot misinformation to the Transfer Box at times ??


In my opinion, good winter tires and proper winter driving techniques will keep you between the snowbanks better than AWD. Think about it - ambulances, school buses, FedEx, etc. etc. - nobody runs AWD. I drove for an airport shuttle service for a few years: 1-ton vans w/snows all over the County. Only got defeated once by a rural hill during freezing rain. We were more often taken off the road because of poor visibility and all the traction in the world won't help.

Sorry, I didn't quite get your last sentence. Different manufacturers use different parameters for power re-direction; some have selectable fulltime AWD. If you want the best, I'd go with Subaru. I've never owned one but they come highly rated and owners swear by them for winter control. I can't remember if it was Vermont or New Hampshire but I've never seen so many in one place before. The fact that they are in the mountains must tell you something.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I live in the hills south of Buffalo and can get significant lake effect. Best to stay put when getting major snow. AWD or FWD doesn't really matter when you are behind ill equipped drivers.


----------



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

lenaitch said:


> Sorry, I didn't quite get your last sentence. Different manufacturers use different parameters for power re-direction; some have selectable fulltime AWD. If you want the best, I'd go with Subaru. I've never owned one but they come highly rated and owners swear by them for winter control. I can't remember if it was Vermont or New Hampshire but I've never seen so many in one place before. The fact that they are in the mountains must tell you something.


Once got in an Argument with the Chief Roads Supertendent for our area over the lack of Winter Road Maintenance and Timing as to when He released the Plows to do their Job.. A Tongue in Cheek "When Those City Folk Move to The Country and Don't Know How to Drive Like Country Folk".. I Lost It, I'm 9 yrs Retired from Driving 33 yrs in the Public Transit...lol... Yes the Vehicles you mentioned he ran off in his Rebuttle to Me.. I came back with, But Sir the 1st vehicle to answer an Emergency Call in Rural Ontario which You did not mention is a Police Cruiser .. And that was long before it's more common to see an OPP SUV , but then their cars are AWD Ford Fusions..lol..

Sorry Sorry for my Off Topic Rant.. Yes there is plenty of Subaru AWD Infinities roaming around these Parts.. Nature of the Beast , I just see $$$ Signs with a Subaru and Maintenance , Is All.. :glasses:


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

NorPlan said:


> @ lenaitch, Thanks for the Comeback.. 10-4 On 4WD being replaced for AWD.. I Suppose with today's Technology and Perfecting the Mechanics of it all, might be a bit more reliable and smoother running...lol... Rural Setting with Highway Miles to Civilization , Shopping & Appointments.. In the Past we've landed in the Ruebarb once to often during the Winter Months that Necessitated Winter Snows on all 4's long before it became legislated Manditory in Quebec... Yes in my Inquiring I'm getting comments stating the Sensor Mechanism can shoot misinformation to the Transfer Box at times ??


The way I see how it works, you are in FWD, until a computer detects front wheel slip from a speed sensor. It then sends a signal and engages the rears to provide additional acceleration.


----------



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

47_47 said:


> The way I see how it works, you are in FWD, until a computer detects front wheel slip from a speed sensor. It then sends a signal and engages the rears to provide additional acceleration.



OH.. I Get the How,What & Why of it all..lol.. My intial query was the MPG difference between AWD vs FWD.. It seems to be the Honda HRV AWD is the favoured Model and the FWD is by Order Only making the process longer for Delivery from the Factory...lol... I'm Old School, Why Run something that is Not Necessary and Cause Unnecessary Wear & Tear is all, even though today's. technology makes a valiant effort telling us It's The Latest & Greatest.. Just Saying. :glasses:


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Ya, I hear ya. I'm not into Lane Departure Warnings, Back-up Cameras and all the other stuff that covers for lousy drivers but it's the coming wave. ABS wheel speed sensor technology has made possible traction control and all sorts of other driving controls.

BTW, up until a couple of years ago, no emergency vehicle rumbling down your lane had AWD. The Ford Taurus AWD has only been around for a couple of years and those Chev SUVs you saw were 2WD.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is a good explanation of the differences between AWD/4H/4L and how Ford implements AWD.

http://www.designnews.com/document.asp?doc_id=216214


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

lenaitch said:


> ABS wheel speed sensor technology has made possible traction control and all sorts of other driving controls.
> .


Yeah... and I have to replace mine about every 15 minutes! I am Sooooo tired of wheel sensors going bad. Every time it happens anything that uses the wheel sensors, stops working.... and my sensors are integral to the hub so you have to replace the entire hub every time.

I would MUCH rather have the old manual 2wd/4wd switch or shifter in the cab so you can control it yourself instead of relying on the bloody wheel sensors.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

My only gripe about AWD is having to replace all four tires at the same time. Otherwise, no drawback in my mind. MPG is more about driving habits.

We have a 2013 Ford Focus, fwd manual transmission. Even with good studded tires and lots of snow driving experience (I run a plow truck), that thing is so worthless in snow that we'd trade it in tomorrow if we weren't so upside down. Not all fwd cars are as bad but it's a crapshoot.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Mort said:


> My only gripe about AWD is having to replace all four tires at the same time. Otherwise, no drawback in my mind. MPG is more about driving habits.
> 
> We have a 2013 Ford Focus, fwd manual transmission. Even with good studded tires and lots of snow driving experience (I run a plow truck), that thing is so worthless in snow that we'd trade it in tomorrow if we weren't so upside down. Not all fwd cars are as bad but it's a crapshoot.


I can't remember the last time I didn't replace all four tires at once, 2 or 4wd.

Interesting about your experience with the Focus. Our SIL has a 2wd manual focus with high-end winter tires and that thing is a plow in the winter. He did have an automatic - the double clutch auto box - that was so bad and he raised such a stink that Ford essentially bought it back from him.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

lenaitch said:


> I can't remember the last time I didn't replace all four tires at once, 2 or 4wd.
> 
> Interesting about your experience with the Focus. Our SIL has a 2wd manual focus with high-end winter tires and that thing is a plow in the winter. He did have an automatic - the double clutch auto box - that was so bad and he raised such a stink that Ford essentially bought it back from him.




'Round these parts we get some sharp rocks that render a tire unfixable. Nice to have the option to only replace one or two if the rest have some life on them. 

I'm glad your SIL has had better luck than we have. We had the exact same studded tires on our old Hyundai Sonata and that car would go anywhere my pickup would. This Focus is utterly worthless in snow. Got stuck on level ground on compact ice. Had to pull it with my plow truck. 

The Hyundai was great, the Focus sucks, not willing to chance it on my wife's next car.


----------

